# Typing phonetics



## LV4-26

Hello,

I've seen a few posts in which members of the forums used the IPA. 
I've searched for a topic on how to type phonetics but I haven't found any.
I've tried all the various fonts available in the editing window but none seems to have phonetic letters.

Is there a special code to use or something (as with the accents) ?

Thank you
Jean-Michel


----------



## alc112

Enter to:
http://users.otenet.gr/%7Epetermac/call/pron/type.html 
To copy and paste IPA symbols

http://s14.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3CU23X1QRZX1Z171WKGUY4X6ZL
IPA fonts in TTP format (able for a week)


----------



## Whodunit

A test: /ʧ/

It works with "Lucida Sans Unicode" after pasting this IPA symbol.


----------



## LV4-26

Test :

/θænks ə lɒt gaɪz/

it works great!
The /ɒ/ I typed doesn't really look like the short "o" I was expecting, but I found no other.

Thks again.


----------



## Whodunit

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Test :
> 
> /θænks ə lɒt gaɪz/
> 
> it works great!
> The /ɒ/ I typed doesn't really look like the short "o" I was expecting, but I found no other.
> 
> Thks again.



You're welcome, guy.


----------



## timpeac

alc112 said:
			
		

> Enter to:
> http://users.otenet.gr/%7Epetermac/call/pron/type.html
> To copy and paste IPA symbols


 
This is for English , isn't it? It doesn't seem to contain all the symbols for other languages such as French. Does anyone know of anything similar for all the symbols? Thanks


----------



## lainyn

I know I've used the IPA in my posts, but I really just stick with using my character map. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## alc112

timpeac said:
			
		

> This is for English , isn't it? It doesn't seem to contain all the symbols for other languages such as French. Does anyone know of anything similar for all the symbols? Thanks


 
Enter here: http://cgm.cs.mcgill.ca/~luc/phonetic.html
Yesterday, when I was trying to find a link with the IPA fonts, I found something about french phonetics but I don't remember the link.
Good luck


----------



## alc112

Take a look at this: http://www.freelang.net/fonts/index.htmlhttp://www.freelang.net/espanol/fuentes/


----------



## supercrom

Hello, Alexis
U can visit this page: http://www.geocities.com/celin_unmsm/ipaphon.htm

For more info 'bout Lucida Sans Unicode, click on the following link http://www.phon.ucl.ac.uk/home/wells/ipa-unicode.htm
You can download the font by clicking on the link: http://www.phon.ucl.ac.uk/home/wells/lsansuni.ttf (297 kb).

*I hope it helps*

*Supercrom*


----------



## timpeac

Thanks guys.


----------



## alc112

YOur'e welcome


----------



## VenusEnvy

So, does this mean that these symbols will be used in the forum? What's the protocol for this? Is there one?

I have noticed that it's difficult to discuss pronounciation over the computer. Hopefully, by using these phonetic symbols, it may help. Perhaps if this gets serious, we can post a "key" on a sticky somewhere?

(Just thinking ahead . . .)


----------



## Benjy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> So, does this mean that these symbols will be used in the forum? What's the protocol for this? Is there one?
> 
> I have noticed that it's difficult to discuss pronounciation over the computer. Hopefully, by using these phonetic symbols, it may help. Perhaps if this gets serious, we can post a "key" on a sticky somewhere?
> 
> (Just thinking ahead . . .)



i guess people will just use them as and when, just like they have up until now  if anyone wants to take the time to learn how to read ipa symbols they can. as for stickies it will up to to individual mods depending on the forum. i know i won't be putting anything in the french one just because noone really uses them (at the moment). besides if i add another sticky i shall probably be hung, drawn and quartered


----------



## alc112

Quizás se puedría hacer un foro sobre pronunciación. Seguro que a mucha gente le interesaría (yo me incluyo)


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Quizás se puedría hacer un foro sobre pronunciación. Seguro que a mucha gente le interesaría (yo me incluyo)


¿Para cada lenguaje? ¿o un foro lo que incluye todas?


----------



## supercrom

alc112 said:
			
		

> Quizás se puedría pudiera hacer un foro sobre pronunciación. Seguro que a mucha gente le interesaría (yo me incluyo)


 Yo estoy de acuerdo con ello  , no me animaba a hacerlo porque después de lo del foro de *Sólo español*...

 Supongo que este foro estaría dentro de "Español-inglés".

¿Qué dicen los demás participantes de este *superforo*?

*VenusEnvy*, pienso que sería en especial para cuestiones referidas a la simbolización de la pronunciación sobre todo para el inglés (obviamente con símbolos del IPA).

*Supercrom*


----------



## alc112

O quizás un subfuro en cada uno sobre fonética.


----------



## Alundra

supercrom said:
			
		

> Yo estoy de acuerdo con ello  , no me animaba a hacerlo porque después de lo del foro de *Sólo español*...


 
Mmmmmmmmmmm... ¿Había un foro solo español????  ¡¡Me lo perdí!!!!!

Alundra.


----------



## alc112

No, nunca hubo
Es que Super CRom´sugirió hacer uno. Pero quedó en la nada.


----------



## supercrom

> Escrito originalmente por *Alundra*
> Mmmmmmmmmmm... ¿Había un foro solo español????  ¡¡Me lo perdí!!!!!
> 
> Alundra.


 Me gusta que abras y cierres las exclamaciones e interrogantes, que respetes la puntuación.



> Escrito originalmente por *Alc112*
> No, nunca hubo*.*
> Es que Supercrom sugirió hacer uno. Pero quedó en la nada.


La historia es que algunos (moderadores, creo) tuvieron malos pensamientos acerca de ello y la idea (que, a la sazón, reparamos en su necesidad) quedó totalmente frustrada.

*Supercrom*

*PS* No es mala idea si se propone nuevamente, mas con mayor sustento.


----------

